# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Gia hạn visa Cho Khách Trung Quốc

## greencanaltour33

Gia hạn visa cho người Trung quốc, làm visa trung quoc nhanh, khẩn .


*1. Gia hạn visa du lịch C1 cho khách quốc tịch trung quốc 1 tháng 1 lần: 58 USD*


- Hộ chiếu bản gốc của khách


- Khách đang có visa loại C1 cấp tại sứ quán hoặc cấp trong nước hoặc B3 cấp trong nước lần thứ nhất.


- Thời gian làm 04 ngày không tính ngày lễ thứ 7 chủ nhật.


2*. Cấp mới visa thương mại B3 cho quốc tịch trung quốc 1 tháng 1 lần: 85 USD*


- Hộ chiếu bản gốc của khách


- Khách đang có visa loại B3 và loại khách cấp tại sứ quán.


- Thời gian làm 07 ngày không tính ngày lễ thứ 7 chủ nhật.




3*. Cấp mới visa 3 tháng 1 lần cho quốc tịch trung quốc 1 tháng 1 lần: 195 USD*


- Hộ chiếu bản gốc của khách + 2 ảnh 4*6 nền trắng.


- Khách đang có visa cấp tại nước ngoài.


- Thời gian làm 12 ngày không tính ngày lễ thứ 7 chủ nhật.



*3. Cấp mới visa 3 tháng nhiều lần  quốc tịch trung quốc: 245 USD
*
- Hộ chiếu bản gốc của khách + 2 ảnh 4*6 nền trắng.


- Khách đang có visa cấp tại nước ngoài.


- Thời gian làm 12 ngày không tính ngày lễ thứ 7 chủ nhật. 


Các loại visa khác cho người Trung Quốc vui lòng liên hệ lại để biết thêm chi tiết!


 Liên hệ : GREENCANAL TRAVEL


 Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội


Tel : 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292


Hotonline : 0904 386 229 Hoặc 01266 200 333


Y/M : sieuvisa - Skype : greencanaltravel.

----------


## thanhvannt90

*Chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa Cho Khách Việt Nam và Nước Ngoài.*

  Với kinh nghiệm nhiều năm và am hiểu luật địa phương của các nước.
  Nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu đi lại xuất nhập cảnh các nước của quý khách ngày càng tốt hơn. Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ làm visa đi tất cả các nước và vùng lãnh thổ trên toàn thế giới.
  Chúng tôi nhận làm tất cả các loại visa nhập cảnh các nước với mọi mục đích chuyến đi. Căn cứ theo từng yêu cầu cụ thể sẽ mang đến cho quý khách dịch vụ tốt và chu đáo nhất.
  Đối với những chuyến đi qua nhiều nước, quý khách phải chuẩn bị hồ sơ tương ứng cho từng nước. Tuy nhiên, trong những chuyến đi nhất định nếu có phát sinh xuất nhập cảnh thêm một quốc gia nào đó, quý khách nên chuẩn bị sẵn hồ sơ căn cứ theo yêu của sứ quán nước đó.
  Trong trường hợp khẩn cấp quý khách liên hệ lại với chúng tôi để được cung cấp dịch vụ nhanh nhất.

* Hiện tại chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ visa xuất cảnh sau :*
 - Visa du lịch các nước.
-  Visa đi công tác các nước.
- Visa du học các nước.
- Visa thăm thân.
- Các loại visa đặc biệt khác.
   Để được cung cấp những dịch vụ một cách nhanh nhất và tốt nhất, mời quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hướng dẫn và tư vẫn miễn phí.

Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL*
Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
Hotonline : *0904 386 229* Hoặc *01266 200 333
*website:http://vietnamvisaq.com
Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------


## thuyvannt90

Chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ làm visa - hộ chiếu nhanh - liên hệ : Mr Quyên - 01213180776

----------

